# 4 Month old Puppy is sick again



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello all, I could use some input on what could be wrong with my puppy. About 2-3 weeks ago I noticed that Copper was having accidents in his kennel, runny stool, thought he was getting too many treats in obedience class and was upsetting his stomach. Well I gave him his monthly heart guard plus and had to run some errands around town so I put him in his kennel, when I came back he pooped and vomited, I noticed that their were worms in both so I took him to the vet. He tested positive for round worms, they ended up increasing the heart guard to every 2 weeks, prescribed him Albon and gave him another thing at the clinic and for the life of me I can't remember what it was called. 

All those things seemed to help tremendously, no more accidents overnight and runny stools. Well I just him another round of heart guard on Friday and lots of treats because we were working g on training exercises. After I came home from work on Friday I noticed he had diarrhea again, thought it could have possibly been to many treats so he didn't get any all weekend. 

He still has diarrhea and has multiple accidents when he goes in his kennel, however I have not noticed any worms. I am really starting to worry about my little boy and could use some feedback. I have noticed that his stool has a little bit of what looks like mucus, no blood. He seems to be himself, full of energy is always happy. It's just tearing me up because something is obviously wrong I can't do much. He has missed the last 3 weeks of class because I would hate to see another dog get sick but at this point I don't care about the class, I just want my boy better. He was going on 5 weeks without a accident in his kennel.

He is currently on Purina Pro plan large puppy, for treats he gets Bill Jack's small dog treats or the pro plan treats and the occasional greenie. 

Any input is appreciated, we will be going to the vet tomorrow and hopefully they can figure out what is going on.

Thanks,

Jason and Copper


----------



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

Pictures of the little guy


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ask your vet to test for giardia and coccidia. It is a different test than the general fecal exam. A lot of puppies have it, and it takes a longer course of medication treat.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Could the other medicine that Cooper got at the vet be Drontal ? It is a wormer that is effective against roundworms, hookworms, whipworms, and tapeworms. If he was given Albon, the vet probably suspected Coccidia (single cell intestinal parasite) which is not always seen on a poop sample slide while present. The fact that his stool is runny again and now mucousy might be an additional indication of Coccidia. Coccidia can subside for a while and raise its head again so I think you are wise to head back to the vet. Cooper might need another round of Albon.

I do not quite see the point of increasing the Heartguard Plus rather than to deworm again with Drontal. Did you vet tell you to give Cooper an easy to digest diet (either overboiled rice with boiled chicken/hamburger or something like Hill's ID) ? The important thing is that Cooper stays hydrated (diarrhea and/or vomiting can lead to dehydration fast in young pups). Give him ice cubes, spike his water with some chicken broth (no onions, no salt). Cut on the treats, use plain boiled chicken instead. 

There is no specific test that I know of for Coccidia but there is one for Giardia (another single cell parasite that can cause tummy trouble and is common in puppies). Perhaps ask for that in addition to the regular fecal.

I hope Cooper's tummy settles soon and for good.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

When Tucker had giardia he had mucusy stool. There are some probiotics they can give you to help with that or you can supplement with natural foods as well. I would have that discussion with your vet as an accurate diagnosis is of course the most important thing. I know it's upsetting to have a small puppy with issues like this but I know that many if not most puppies get _something_ like this at some point. My guess is that once the bugs and germs are cleaned out of his system, and his system has stabilized, your little guy will have no more problems in his crate, etc.


----------



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

Made a trip to the vet yesterday and it was determined that he has coccidia. During the fecal test it showed up negative for round worms so that's a plus, they are putting him back on albon for two weeks so hopefully it will get cleared up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vet*



Sir Copper said:


> Made a trip to the vet yesterday and it was determined that he has coccidia. During the fecal test it showed up negative for round worms so that's a plus, they are putting him back on albon for two weeks so hopefully it will get cleared up.


So glad that you took him to the vet. Please keep us posted on him.
You mentioned you gave him Heartguard-did the vet recommend that?


----------



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

Well it looks like the Coccidia is back again, runny stools since Saturday night. Took a stool sample to the Vet and they are sending it in to a hospital to get it examined and see if they are missing something. Just really want them to get to the bottom of this and get it squared away, the Albon really helped but now they gave him panacur which all it seems to do is make him go less which doesn't seem to help with the problem at hand. Hopefully they will find out soon and get it taken care of, going to wait and see what the results are and what medication they prescribe and if it doesn't seem to work I will end up taking him to another vet.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ask your vet about using Toltrazuril or ponazuril instead of Albon for the coccidia. I have had great success with Toltrazuril and I know other breeders who have successfully used ponazuril.

Even if the stool sample does not show coccidia, I would ask the vet to treat for it empirically, since he has had it before. Coccidia can be very hard to diagnose and does not always show up on tests.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah - most vets know that coccidia (and giardia) will give false negatives because they throw their cysts cyclically, so they're not present in every sample. Since reinfection/recurrence is so common, most will treat when symptoms return, rather than waiting for yet another positive test.


----------



## SterlingValleyGoldens (Jun 13, 2011)

Tahnee GR said:


> Ask your vet about using Toltrazuril or ponazuril instead of Albon for the coccidia. I have had great success with Toltrazuril and I know other breeders who have successfully used ponazuril.
> 
> Even if the stool sample does not show coccidia, I would ask the vet to treat for it empirically, since he has had it before. Coccidia can be very hard to diagnose and does not always show up on tests.


Tultrazuril is amazing stuff (same as Baycox). It kills Coccidia fast and keeps it gone. It's an off label use of the med so a vet may be a bit cautious, but it's safe and it WORKS.


----------



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

Was just at the vet and the lab results came back negative for Coccidia and Giarridia, they decided to try FortiFlora and Pumpkin and give it a try and let them know in a couple days. If this doesn't work I am going ask them about Tultrazuril and probably get a second opinion from another vet, just wish I would have read your recomendations before I went in. The weird think is that whenever I give him his heartguard, he has gotten diarreha in a couple days. Just praying that this does the trick and helps the little guy out.


----------



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

Thought I would give everybody an update on how he is doing. He continued to have runny stools during his treatment of fortiflora and pumpkin. They put him on metro. which helped but it was only for ten days, after it was done we went for a walk and he ended up throwing up 7 times, we went to the vet and they monitored him over night. Everything they tested came back negative so they gave him Hills I/D dog food and metro. again for 10 days, after the prescription was up the loose stools came back. 

I went to another vet and they sent out a fecal and it came back positive for Clostridium, they put him on Tylan powder and he has not had any loose stools for a month now. So glad I went and got another opinion from another Vet and finally have answers. I am very upset with our original vet and will never be going back their again.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm happy that you finally got an answer and he is feeling better.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad you got your answers and that you decided to get a second opinion.


----------



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

One last and final update, he is finally clear of clostridium, I am so relieved. I can say enough good things about the new vet and his staff for caring so much.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Tulane can de a miracle worker! I try to always keep some on hand.

So glad he is feeling better.


----------

